# How to make homemade motion stakes?



## weukolar (Feb 6, 2010)

Anybody have any ieas how to make some homemade motion stakes for a few of my super magnum g&h shell decoys to hover over my blind and my magnum shells as well?? The only idea I had for the super magnums was some steel rods, but I didn't know how I could make them stay put. I thought welding some big washers on the bottom to hold the bottom of the shells, but I figured somebody had some good Ideas they have.


----------



## Vike_hunter (Jan 6, 2010)

1 way washers on the rods similar to those used on sillosocks would work


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

if you use a dome shaped washer and drill the hole out on the decoy (for a loose fit)you will get much more rocking, bobbing, etc.


----------



## weukolar (Feb 6, 2010)

what do you mean by the dome shaped washers? and how are you putting them on the rods??


----------



## T Man (Jun 14, 2010)

I know im digging up dead threads here, but I think ive got a solution. A piece of all thread with a jam nut setup oughta work just fine for a motion stake.


----------



## weukolar (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm going to try it out. I might have to weld a washer on the top of the nut though, I dunno. I really want to lift up some super magnums.


----------

